# Feeding rapeseed oil to horses?



## KateStartin (21 March 2007)

Has anyone fed rapeseed oil to horses? I know it is not the done thing at the moment but a friend of mine is researching (or has persuaded me to research!) the possibility.

It would be cold pressed rapeseed oil and is high in omega 3 and 6 and vitamin E

And thoughts would be great!


----------



## TGM (21 March 2007)

Yup - I feed it.  It is what is sold in Tesco and Sainsburys as 'vegetable oil'.  I understand that the ratio of Omega 3s to Omega 6s is better than in oils such as sunflower.


----------



## KateStartin (21 March 2007)

So vegetable oil is actually rapeseed oil? just to get my facts straight!


----------



## TGM (21 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
So vegetable oil is actually rapeseed oil? just to get my facts straight! 

[/ QUOTE ] Not necessarily!  Presumably any oil of vegetable origin could be called vegetable oil.  However, supermarkets do seem to prefer to market their rapeseed oil as 'vegetable oil' for some reason.  I can confirm that what Sainsburys sell as 'vegetable oil' is definitely 'rapeseed oil', and the vegetable oil I used to get from Tesco was also rapeseed oil.  However, that doesn't mean that every oil marked 'vegetable oil' is necessarily of rapeseed origin.


----------



## KateStartin (21 March 2007)

Thanks  for that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I guess it is the cheapest?


----------



## Ashf (21 March 2007)

Use cold pressed Flax oil if you can.

Knowing what I know now, I'd never feed any hydrogenated oil to any animal or human again. Any oil which can be stored for long periods after opening or in clear bottles are hydrogenated for a better shelf life

It is a slow acting poison


----------



## TGM (21 March 2007)

Gulp!  I didn't realise that veg oil was hydrogenated - I carefully avoid processed foods with trans fats in, but use veg oil for cooking and have actually seen it recommended for human use due to the good ratio of Omega 3s to Omega 6s.

Can you direct me to more info on this subject?


----------



## Sooty (21 March 2007)

The hydrogenation process makes oil solid, so unless it looks like lard it isn't hydrogenated. I use rapeseed oil for cooking, it is totally tasteless for frying and very crispy if you know what I mean. I also use olive oil but the horses don't get that!


----------



## TGM (21 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
The hydrogenation process makes oil solid, so unless it looks like lard it isn't hydrogenated. 

[/ QUOTE ] Well that's what I thought, but am confused now


----------



## Sooty (21 March 2007)

We are right:

HVO 

All oil in bottles is pure oil, and rapeseed is one of the healthiest.


----------



## TGM (21 March 2007)

Hmmm ... but I've just found this link:

http://www.tfx.org.uk/page13.html

Which says:

"One little-known source of trans fat is canola / rapeseed oil. The trans fat occurs as a result of processing, which takes place at high temperature. The raw seed begins with a high level of beneficial omega-3 oils, however these tend to oxidise during processing producing off, rancid odours. During deodorisation, some of the omega-3 fatty acids are converted to trans. 

The proportion converted to trans is highly variable - in general, UK oils have low levels of trans, however Researchers at the University of Florida at Gainesville, found that liquid canola / rapeseed oils sold in the USA contained as much as 4.6 percent trans fat. Currently this trans fat content is not usually listed on labels and consumers have no way of knowing it is present. "


----------



## Sooty (21 March 2007)

Oooh-er. They've been keeping that one quiet! Mind you, the UK oils are less than 4.6%, so possibly virtually nothing, but still... Makes you wonder how the processing affects all oils? Am not too worried as a bottle of oil lasts about six months, I get through more olive oil than vegetable. Will think twice about buying rapeseed again though...


----------



## TGM (21 March 2007)

But then again this one:

http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/asksam/healthydiet/fssq/#A218451

says:

"Rapeseed oil, which like olive oil contains mostly monounsaturated fat, is a good and cheaper alternative to olive oil. "


----------



## juliebrewer (21 March 2007)

You can run your car from it as well
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?V...y0%3D%26fvi%3D1


----------



## Sooty (21 March 2007)

Gaaaargh!!! *pulls hair out* Nobody ever said making decision on healthy eating was going to be straightforward!


----------



## Sooty (21 March 2007)

And at 69p per litre it is very economical...


----------



## TGM (21 March 2007)

Well I used to use olive oil in preference too, then switch to rapeseed oil when I saw the stuff about the omega levels.  Might see if I can get more info from the manufacturers.


----------



## TGM (21 March 2007)

It's a bloomin' minefield!


----------



## Ashf (21 March 2007)

Hydrogenation occurs when it is heated to frying temperatures and also when being treated for storage. If it can be stored in a clear bottle after opening without going rancid, it is either hydrogenated or partially hydrogenated by its heat treatment process to give it a shelf life.

Read this :-

http://www.tfx.org.uk/page13.html


----------



## Ashf (21 March 2007)

There is increasing evidence that type 2 diabetes is caused by trans fat poisoning.

I have type 2 diabetes so somewhat of a personal interest in this subject.


----------



## Sooty (21 March 2007)

Thanks - TGM posted that link, and I was shocked! Not to mention wrong. Mind you, the proportion of HVO in terms of % appears to be smaller than in a lot of manufactured foods. I have been avoiding it for years, and there is much more awareness of it now. It has been removed from a lot of foods, which is excellent.


----------



## KateStartin (21 March 2007)

All interesting and more than a bit confusing! My friend is planning on setting up a biofuel plant and producing diesel and is now also considering oil, seeing as my dad is a food scientist he is on his way round to discuss all this and i get to do my bit with the horse feeding!!! 

Will see what it all throws up and keep you posted, thanks


----------



## Ashf (21 March 2007)

Burn it in cars by all means, but if its used as a foodstuff, it needs to be handled properly.

Type 2 Diabetes can affect both people and animals.

The Trans fats in oils are used in animal feeds and as they end up in the tissues, will end up in pet food which has also given rise to this type of illness right the way through the fod chain. 

A bit more on this is here  http://www.diabetes.co.uk/newforum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=75&amp;whichpage=1


----------



## KateStartin (21 March 2007)

I had never really considered trans fats till tonight when we were discussing it all. I have a bottle of cold pressed rapeseed oil given to me from an unrelated source and it says on the bottle no trans fatty acids. 

Any way still in the early stages so got to give it all a lot of thought and research but my dad is going to help look into it all, he is one of top food scientists in country so we should be safe!


----------



## Ashf (21 March 2007)

Nor had I Tate - the wisdom of hindsight is a wonderful thing


----------

